# Sticky  Custom installer database



## Mike Lang

To submit your company, please include the following: State, City, Company Address, Zip, Telephone No, Contact Name, Certifications, and Area Serviced.

Please send your info using the Contact Us link at the bottom of any page.

Thank you.


AL Birmingham, Front Row Media Systems 2737 US Hwy 280 35223 205-803-2200 Gary O’Donovan Certifications: CEDIA, AESBL Area Serviced:

AL Daphne, Absolute Home Theater 26064 Capital Dr. Suite D 36526 251-621-8300 Daniel Henderson Certifications: CEDIA, Sencore Certified Audio/Video Area Serviced: Southern Alabama

AL Florence, Shaolin Computers, Inc 122 North Court Street 35630 256-718-3132 Chris Webb Certifications: Elan, Lutron ARCC, Microsoft, At+, Network+ Area Serviced: NW Alabama (and beyond)

AL Huntsville, Residential Technologies, Inc. 202 Ward Avenue 35801 256-797-2822 Mike Burleson Certifications: Area Serviced: N. Alabama, S. Tennessee

AL Huntsville, Audio Insight 7540 S. Memorial Parkway, Suite Q 35802 256-885-1995 Michael Johnson Certifications: CEDIA Area Serviced: Northern Alabama, S. Tennessee

AL Vestavia, Sound Decisions 700 Montgomery Hwy #174 35216 205-945-9491 Michael Kinnaird Certifications: ISF/CET/IEEE Area Serviced: Eastern MS to Atlanta, Nashville to Tampa

AZ Glendale, Emersive Audio/Video llc 6019 W. Grandview Road, Glendale, Arizona 85306 602-740-1072 Fax: 602-464-4574 certifications: Denon CI Certified, Universal remote Control.
Area serviced : Valley wide Residential and commercial AV

AZ Scottsdale, E-Tech Systems 7317 E. Pleasant Rd 85258 480-368-7434 Tim Martin/Michael Hamilton Certifications: Area Serviced: Southwest

AZ Scottsdale, Homelogics 10486 E. Queens Wreath Lane 85255 480-503-8825 Joe Costello Certifications: CEDIA Area Serviced: Phoenix, Scottsdale, Prescott, Sedona and valley area

AZ Tempe, 4 Peaks Home Entertainment Inc. 5861 S. Kyrene Rd #10 85283 480-726-3344 Curtis Moore Certifications: AZ Contractor, CEDIA, SBCA Area Serviced: Greater Phoenix Valley

AZ Tucson, Cinema-Pro Home Theatre LLC 12000 E. Settlers Trail Tucson 85749 520-760-3886 Randy Feemster Certifications: THX, ISF, HAA, CEDIA Area Serviced: Tucson/Southern AZ

AZ Tucson, Innovative Technology Group LLC 4433 E Broadway Blvd. Suite 211 85711 Phone: 520-395-9455 Web: http://www.itgtucson.com E-mail: [email protected] Certifications: AZ Contractor, THX, CEDIA, SBCA, SEBA Licensed, Insured and Bonded. Area Serviced: Tucson, Sierra Vista, Green Valley, Safford, Phoenix

AZ Tucson, "LiteSync" 4525 E. Skyline Ste. 106 85718 Phone: 520-797-0070 David A. Rishor President Certifications: ROC C-11 L-11 ALA Lighting Certified. Area Serviced:United States

CA Agoura Hills, Evolution Custom Home Theater 5341 Derry Avenue, Suite S 91301 818-879-1312 Jay Frank Certifications: CEDIA Area Serviced: Greater Los Angles area, Conejos & San Fernando Valleys

CA Agoura Hills, Casey Design Custom Woodwork, Inc. 91301 818-706-3147 Steve Casey Certifications: CA Contractors Lic #4 71584 Area Serviced: Southern California

CA Burlingame, Ambleside Logic 1515 Floribunda Ave #10 3 94010 650-703-7517 Aaron Rosenbaum Certifications: CEDIA, Creston Area Serviced: North and mid peninsula

CA Corona, MovieTime, 13775 Heatherwood Dr. 92880
1-877-321-MOVIE, Ilya Kandibur, Certification: Licensed, Insured and Bonded. CEDIA Certified Professional.
Specialty: Custom Theater Design and Construction, Whole House Automation (Crestron) Areas Serviced: Los Angeles, Orange County, Inland Empire, San Diego, Las
Vegas

CA Costa Mesa, The Pioneer Store 3333 Bristol St., Suite 1612 (S. Coast Plaza) 92626 Jeff Hagg Certifications: Cedia Area Serviced: Orange County, Southern CA

CA Chino Hills, Monaco Custom Home Theater 15506 Oak Springs Rd 91709 626-991-8374 Larry Weiss Certifications: CEDIA, CA Licensed Contractor Area Serviced: Southern California

CA Clovis, Home Theater Hi Fi 110 West Pontiac Way, #110 93611 559-647-1841 Charlie Palmer Certifications: CEDIA, ISF, HAA Area Serviced: Central California

CA Clovis, Schindler Productions 1865 Herndon Ave., Ste. K 93611 559-281-4152 Tom Schindler Certifications: CEDIA, CES, ISF, HAA Level II Guru Area Serviced: Central California

CA Diamond Bar, Doug Baisey 505 Golden Prados Drive 91765 909-208-5269 Doug Baisey Certifications: NEC Area Serviced:

CA Fresno- Audio & Video Installations 1044 N. Dearing 93730 (559) 994-2469 Contact Jason

CA Huntington Beach, Digital Connection 714 Adams Ave, Suite 103 92648 714-960-9814 Kei Clark Certifications: CEDIA Area Serviced: Southern California

CA Lakewood, JBJ Systems, Inc. 3671 Industry Ave., B#3 90712 562-896-4157 Beau Janzen Certifications: CEDIA Area Serviced: Southern California

CA Los Alamitos, Vision Systems Automation, Inc. 10631 Bloomfield St, Suite 7 90720 866-484-7797 Certifications: Area Serviced:

CA Los Angeles Ahead Stereo, Inc. 7428 Beverly Blvd. 90036 323-931-8873 Chaz Christianson Certifications: Area Serviced: Southern California

C A Los Angeles CSEC Solutions 2355 Westwood BLVD #2 33 90064 818-781-0015 Gavin Zimmer Certifications: C10 and ACO Licence, CEDIA and C onnectHome Member. Area Serviced: Southern California

CA Los Angeles, Just Go Digital 310-930-5003 Todd or Chris Certifications: Area Serviced:

CA, Los Angeles, 90077, 310-869-3771, Justin Yamini, CEDIA, THX, Lutron, URC, Servicing Bel Air, Beverly Hills, Santa Monica, Malibu, and the greater LA Area. www.techmethere.com

CA Mission Viejo, Audio Video Design 23455 Madero, Unit A 92691 949-716-1099 x 104 Aaron Andrew Certifications: CEA, CEDIA, ISF, PARA Area Serviced: Orange County

CA Modesto, Network Depot 4040 Elmo Loop 209-765-9317 Michael Utt Certifications: Area Serviced: Central California

CA Pacific Grove Digital Home Convergence Designs P.O. Box 448 93950
(831) 740-4040 ph (866) 740-4141 fax www.dihoco.com Carl Gadener
Certifications: Cedia, CEA, TechHome Areas Serviced: Monterey Peninsula and
San Francisco Bay Area

CA Pasadena, Century Media & Automation 3600 Grayburn Rd 91107
800-600-3363 David Gould Certifications: CEDIA, AVAD, Netstreams &
Digilinks, Atlantic Tech. THX Area Serviced: Greater Los Angeles – San Francisco
to San Diego

CA Petaluma, Bates North Bay 1903 Marylyn Circle 94954 707-781-9939 David Ortega Certifications: UL Certified Area Serviced: Napa Valley Area

CA Redondo Beach, eLuxe Home Theater + Automation 409 N. Pacific Coast Hwy #337 90277 310-593-4030 Joseph Davenport Certifications: CEDIA, CA Contractor, C-7 low voltage, C-10 Electrical Area Serviced: South Bay, Los Angeles, CA www.eluxehome.com

CA Riverside, Affordable Home Theater 448 Fifth St. 92501 951-682-6605 Allen Fleener Certifications: ISF, CEDIA Area Serviced: Southern California

CA Riverside, Audio Design Group, Inc. 5198 Arlington #517 92504 951-781-5906 Keith Callow Certifications: CA C-7 Contractor, CEDIA Area Serviced: Southern California

CA Sacramento, Sound Environments 7242 Amsterdam Ave 95621 916-705-6325 Kevin Wall Certifications: CEDIA, ISF Area Serviced:

CA San Diego, Installed Group PO Box 82534 619-465-8183 Scott or Tim Certifications: Area Serviced: San Diego, San Bernardino & Orange Counties

CA San Diego, K&R Inc. 9025 Balboa Ave, Suite 120 92123 858-292-5766 Jeremy Kurth Certifications: Area Serviced: Rancho Santa Fe, La Jolla, Del Mar, San Diego, Huntington Beach, Palm Dessert

CA, San Jose, Century Stereo, 450 El Paseo de Saratoga, San Jose CA 95130,
(408) 422-0669, Bill Westrum, Certifications: CEDIA Installer II, CEDIA
Designer, Crestron, Elan, HomeLogic, Lutron Areas Serviced: Northern
California

CA , San Jose, High Performance A/V, 20700 Almaden Road, San Jose, CA. 95120, 408-410-8985 Contact name: John Dewey, Certifications: CEDIA, CRESTRON, AMX, LUTRON,CINETOUCH, C-7Licence. Area serviced: San Jose, San Francisco, Bay Area, CA

CA San Jose, Paradise Audio & Video 870 El Paso De Saratoga 95130 408-38-3220 Warren Paradise Certifications: PARA, CEDIA, Licensed Area Serviced: San Francisco Bay area & South Bay

CA San Luis Obispo, AV Exclusive 223 Granada Drive, Suite C 93401 805-541-3688 Trevor Orrick Certifications: ISF, CEDIA Level 1 Area Serviced: Central California Coast

CA Santa Cruz, A/V Consulting 329 Trescony St. #B 95060 831-459-9704 Seth Schnaible Certifications: ISF, JKP, HAA, Network+, CEDIA, AV-PRO Area Serviced: Pebble Beach to Bay Area

CA San Marcos 92069, Acoustic Evolution Inc 858-232-2211 Allen Tremble www.acousticevolution.com email: [email protected]

CA Saugus, So Cal Audio & Video 28211 Tamarack Lane 661-212-5411 Buzzy Wieman Certifications: Area Serviced: Southern California

CA Clovis, Cinema Wizards 3206 Lester Ave 93619 559-287-1555 Mike Poindexter Certifications: In process Area Serviced: Central CA

CA Walnut, YAWA 376 Lemon Creek Dr. Suite H 91789 909-468-2221 Bill Chiu Certifications: CEDIA/ISF Area Serviced: Santa Barbara to San Diego

CA Walnut Creek, Pro Home Systems 1561 Civic Drive 94519 925-937-3300 Jerry Richardson Certifications: CEDIA Area Serviced: N. CA, WA, OR, NV, ID, AZ

CA Whittier, Home Theater Calibration 6052 Newlin Avenue 90601 562-693-6983 Glen Carter Certifications: ISF Area Serviced: Southern California

CA Woodland Hills CamCat Home Automation 22845 Ventura Blvd. #2 , 91364 (818) 430-3204 Cell Shawn Yousefi, Certifications: THX, HAA and MCSE Area serviced: Southern California

CA Yucapai, RLA Home Theater + Hi-Fi 909-794-6257 Ray Adkins Certifications: THX Area Serviced: Southern California

CO Boulder, Residential Controls Services, LLC 1630A 30th St #348 80301 303-725-4578 Chad Alberts Certifications: Cedia, AMX, Vantage, Lite Touch, Panasonic, ISF Area Serviced: Denver/Boulder Metro Area

CO Colorado Springs, Affordable Home Theater 5150 Airport Rd 80916 719-599-2017 Scott Saunders Certifications: CEDIA, Hughes DirecTV, Dish Network Area Serviced: Colorado

CO Colorado Springs, Apex Home Theater 1948 Siskin Lane 80951 719-238-2361 Joshua Noyes Certifications: Area Serviced: Colorado Springs, Denver, Pueblo, entire Front Range

CO Colorado Springs, Colorado Media Systems 6825 Silver Ponds Hts.
Suite 107 Colorado Springs, CO 80908, 719-287-1339 Glenn Montjoy Certifications: CEDIA, Control4 Area Serviced: Colorado Springs, Pueblo, South Denver

CO Denver, CinemaQuest, Inc. 3551 S. Monaco Pkwy, #301 80202 303-740-7278 Alan Brown Certifications: CEDIA, ISF, SMPTE, THX, Sencore, Colorfacts, Runco, Lutron Area Serviced: Colorado www.coloradomediasystems.com

CO Denver, Colorado Peak Audio Visual LLC, 1385 S Santa Fe #1014 , 970.368-0242 or 720-663-0550, Nick, Certifications: Lutron, URC Total Control Area Serviced: All of Metro Denver

CO Littleton Image and Sound Home Systems 2280 Weatherstone Circle 80126 303-683-1970 Scott Giles Certifications: CEDIA Installer 1 Area Serviced: Central and South Denver Metro

CO Montrose, Experience AV Home Theater 67720 Kinikin Road 81401 970-275-6994 Sean Greer Certifications: CEDIA, ISF, HAA, Sencore, McIntosh McMaster, A+, Network+, Dell DCSE, Cisco CCNA, Elan, Control4 Area Serviced: Western CO to Eastern UT

CT Bloomfield, Duckdown Entertainment 25 Diana Drive 860-242-1050 James McGovern Certifications: CEDIA Area Serviced: Hartford County

DE Newark, Far Rezolutions, Inc. 302-547-6850 Steve Resnick Certifications: CEDIA Area Serviced: DE, NJ, PA, MD

FL Cantonment, Admit One Cinema Design, LLC 3140 Pine Forest Rd 32533 850-712-6962 Chris White Certifications: THX Area Serviced: Florida Panhandle - Mobile, AL

FL Celebration, Visual Café, Inc. 500 Mirasol Circle, Suite 310 34747 407-729-2823 Michael Tall Certifications: ISF Area Serviced: Central Florida

FL Coral Springs, A/V Interiors 11361 NW 7th Street 33071 954-340-9517 Alan Mistrater Certifications: Audio Engineer Area Serviced: Ft. Lauderdale area

FL Gainesville, Electronics World 1261 NW 76 Blvd 32606 352-332-5608 Leonard Caillouet Certifications: CEDIA, BA-NCF, FL Licensed Electrical Contractor Area Serviced: North Central Florida

FL Lakeland, Digital Integration, Inc. 5447 Shetland Place 863-646-0065 Mark Strickland Certifications: CEDIA, Lutron Area Serviced: Polk County, FL

FL Lakeland, Soundwaves, 3049 Drane Field Road, 863-619-7734, www.soundwaveslakeland.com, Certifications: THX Level 1 & 2, HAA, ISF, CEDIA Installer Level 1 & 2, CEDIA Designer 1, Area Serviced: Central Florida

FL Miami, Florida Custom Satellite 1035 SW 139th Ave 33182 305-888-0072 Pedro Diaz Certifications: ISF, HAA Area Serviced: Miami-Dade & Southern Broward

FL Miami, The Audio Video Group Inc 2665 S Bayshore Dr Suite 220 Miami, FL 33133 305-349-3048 Arnay Vazquez Serving All south Florida

FL New Port Richey, Visual Sounds 4142 Rowan Rd 34653 727-375-2250 Larry Lasseter/Rob Wright Certifications: CEDIA, ISF Area Serviced: Tampa Metro Area

FL Orlando, Architectural Electronics, Inc. 2273 Lee Rd, Suite 100 32789 407-622-2262 Peter Shipp Certifications: ISF HAA, Cedia Installer I, II Designer I, State Certified Low Voltage Contractor Area Serviced: Central Florida

FL Orlando, Wilson Technologies 2035 Forest Club Drive 32804 407-298-8535 Dave Wilson Certifications: Area Serviced: Central Florida

FL Perdido Key, Home Cinema & Hi-Fi 14250A Perdido Key Drive 32507 850-497-1700 Philip Springer Certifications: ISF, THX, AMX Area Serviced: NW Florida, South Alabama

FL Santa Rosa, Cinemagic Comm. 75 Country Club Drive 32459 850-622-3043 Michael Rosato Certifications: Area Serviced: New Orleans to Panama City

FL Tampa Nichols Home Theater 8130 Colonial Village Dr. Suite #10 8 Tampa, FL 33625 813-765-1379 Jaret Nichols Certifications: CEDIA, ISF www.nicholshometheater.com
Area Serviced: Tampa-Clearwater-St. Petersburg and Florida Gulf Coast

Fl Tampa, TechMonster , 8834 N 56th St STE B 33617, 813-231-3401, Scott Davis, A+ Net+: Tampa Bay region

FL Winter Garden, Higher Definition, Inc. 1331 Green Forest Ct., Suite 6 34786 407-877-4095 Fred Forlano Certifications: CEDIA Area Serviced: Central Florida

GA Alpharetta, AV Environments 10945 State Bridge Rd, Suite 401-134 30022 770-233-5242 Blake Bilbro Certifications: Area Serviced: N. GA, SC

GA Alpharetta, AWC 510 Water Shadow Lane 30022 404-557-6351 Terry Ferentinos Certifications: Area Serviced: Southeast US

GA Atlanta, Barefoot Technology Systems, LLC 499 N. Highland Avenue NE 30307 404-376-8266 Justin Vogel Certifications: Crestron Area Serviced: Atlanta Metro Area, San Francisco CA and Mountain Village, CO

GA Dallas, eReadyhomes, LLC 215 Georgetown Drive 30132 404-798-9644 Kenneth McLinskey Certifications: Microsoft, Lutron, ICC OnQ, Russound, Leviton Area Serviced: Metro Atlanta, North Georgia

GA Douglasville, Absolute Sound & Vision LLC Douglasville. 30135 678-595-0803 Wes Kupchunos Certifications: Elan, Lutron, Netstreams, Digilinx Area Serviced: All of Metro Atlanta & N Georgia

GA Hinesville, The Sky’s the Limit 100 Brights Lake Rd 31313 912-369-3474 Brad Humphrey Certifications: ISF, HAA, THX level II, SBCA level II Area Serviced: SE Georgia

GA Norcross, Ackerman Technology Group 3230 Peachtree Corners Circle 770-798-8300 Adam Pelz Certifications: Cedia, HAA ISF Area Serviced: Georgia

GA Norcross, Interactive Automation, LLC 3866 Grand Forest Dr 30092 770-242-9499 x 301 Barry Newton Certifications: ISF, HAA, CEDIA pending Area Serviced: North Georgia

GA Norcross, SPS Networks 5865 Oakbrook Pkwy, Ste. E 30093 770-368-0123 Bruce Hannaford Certifications: ISF, BiCSi Area Serviced: Metro Atlanta area

GA Smyrna, Design Privee Cinema 2129 Lucerne Lane 30080 770-444-3549 Dennis Erskine Certifications: CEDIA, ISF, THX Area Serviced: World wide, primarily N. Am

HI Hilo, Connected House LLC PO Box 4966 96720 808-982-7480 866-653-9432 Eric Carter Certifications: CEDIA, THX, AMX, Elan Area Serviced: Hawaii, California, Italy

HI Mililani, WDS Audio/Video Interior PO Box 894372 96789 808-224-2929 Glen Watase Certifications: ISF, THX, HAA Area Serviced: Hawaii

IA Bettendorf, Automated Lifestyles 1507 Grant St 52722 563-355-2093 Franco Fedrizzi Certifications: CEDIA, X-10 Pro, OnQ, HAI Area Serviced: Eastern Iowa, Western IL

IA Waukee, Elite Home Systems 16185 Laurel Ave 50263 515-987-3810 Bill McMahon Certifications: CEDIA Area Serviced:

ID Hailey, Integrated Electronic Solutions, LLC 810 S. Main St., Unit 7B 208-788-8115 David Gertz Certifications: CEDIA, THX, AES, SMPTE, CAS, Crestron Area Serviced: S. Central Idaho, W. Montana

ID Ketchum, Home Media, Inc. 111 Lewis St/ PO Box 5691 83340 208-725-0075 David Gertz Certifications: CEDIA, Hana, Para, THX, SMPTE, AES Area Serviced: S. Central Idaho

IL Chicago, Kustom Audio Video Entertainment 8926 LaCrosse Ave 60077 847-922-2933 Oleg Kush Certifications: NetStreams Area Serviced: Chicago Metropolitan, North Shore

IL Chicago, Liquid Art Design 866-844-6182 Dan Gangler Certifications: Area Serviced: Greater Chicago area

IL Downers Grove, Condrum.Net Corp 630-460-6836 Jeremy W Certifications: ISF, HAA, Universal Remote, RTI, On-Q, Sencore, RF Training Institute, NetStreams, Sencore Area Serviced: IL, Southern WI, Northern IN

IL Moline, Digital Audio Mechanical Contractors 4511 50th Street 61265 877-738-2762 Mike Hollinger Certifications: SBCA Area Serviced: Western Illinois, Eastern Iowa

IL Naperville, Cinema & Sound, Inc. 411 Avena Ct 60565 630-420-7053 W. Scott Stewart Certifications: CEDIA/ISF/Crestron Area Serviced: IL, Southern WI, Northern IN

IL Naperville, Home Technics, Inc., 121 N. Washington 60540, 630-355-2345, www.hometechnics.com
George Wagner, Certifications: Control4, Elan Home Systems, Sonos, Areas Serviced Greater Chicagoland.

IL Naperville, Integrated Electronics, Inc. 630-416-0760 Robert Arnesen Certifications: ISF, THX, Crestron Area Serviced: National

IL North Riverside, HasProz Custom Installions 7301 w25th Suite 200 60546 866-427-7769 Steve Fuller Certifications: SBCA, CEDIA Area Serviced: City of Chicago,
Northern Illinois

IL Quincy, Airwave-Communications, 12th & Vermont ST 62301 217-224-7622, 888-565-2355 www.airwave-communications.com Michael Perkins
Areas Serviced: IL, IA, MO

IL Rockford, Xmedia 5631 Tasselbury Close 61114 815-289-6788 Steve Bunyard Certifications: CEDIA Area Serviced: Northern IL, Southern WI

IL Willowbrook, Sound & Vision, Inc. 530 Executive Drive 60527 630-242-4600 Justin Heath Certifications: CEDIA, Crestron, Lutron Area Serviced: Southern WI, Northern IN, Southern MI and Illinois

IN Valparaiso, Drake Builders, LLC 406 Elm Street 46383 219-405-1218 Paul Sharpe Certifications: PE Area Serviced: Porter, Lake, LaPorte, Jasper Counties

KS Buhler, Sound Advice Home Theater Company 119 N. Main Street (by appointment only) 620-727-3075 Matt McCabe Area Serviced: Kansas www.soundadvicehtc.com

KS Kansas City KC Homemedia 913.709.0313 [email protected] www.kchomemeida.com ISF Level II certified

KS Olathe, Cinema at Home 14687 Constance St 66062 913-515-2081 Darren Mortensen Certifications: ICIA, Cedia in process Area Serviced: Greater Johnson County area

KY Lexington, Lextron Systems 410 N. Lexington Ave Wilmore, KY 40390 859-230-0954 Stephen Danser [email protected] Certifications: ISF, Crestron Area Serviced: Central Kentucky

LA Baton Rouge, Integrated Home Systems, 16645 Highland Rd #O , 70810,
225-244-9339, Ed Willis, Crestron Prodigy, CEDIA Provisional, Area
Serviced: Baton Rouge and surrounding area

LA Monroe, Home Cinema & Hi-Fi 2107 Justice St 71201 318-398-7000 Mason Granade Certifications: ISF, THX, AMX Area Serviced: N. Louisiana, S. Arkansas, W Central Mississippi

LA Lafayette, Acadian Custom Installations 803 Coolidge Blvd, Suite 128 70503 337-212-6036 Robert Owens Certifications: ISF, CEDIA pending Area Serviced: Louisiana and east Texas

MA Agawam, AVhookUpGuys 107 Fairview St 01001 413-221-7261 Michael Fusick Certifications: Area Serviced: New England

MA Cambridge, Above & Beyond Technology, LLC 19 Oakland St 02139 617-934-0268 Hong Wang Certifications: Area Serviced: Greater Boston

MA Dedham, Riordan Brothers Audio & Video 14 Cross Street 02027 617-212-6594 Paul Riordan Certifications: CEDIA, Master Electricians Area Serviced: New England

MA Newton, Perfect Home Theater 39 Eddy st. Newton 02465 617-965-698 Zygmunt Wojewoda Certifications: ISF Area Serviced: MA, NH, ME, CT, RI

MA Littleton, New England Home Theater LLC 23 Stevens Street 01460 978-952-8555 Scot Barrows Certifications: Sencore Audio Calibration, General Contracting Area Serviced: MA, NH, ME, VT, RI, CT

MA Newburyport, Smart Home Technologies 11 76th Street 01950 978-465-6040 Kevin Hunt Certifications: 20 years experience Area Serviced: NE Mass., SE New Hamp., Maine

MA Oxford, HomeAVConcepts, Inc. 6 May Street 01540,508-453-0468, Joe Ricard,Certifications: CTS,CTS-I,Extron AVA,OSHA 10, Electrician,Areas Serviced: Massachusetts, Northern CT, Rhode Island

MA Stoneham, There’s No Place Like Your Home 45 Fieldstone Dr 02180 617-283-3320 James Ford Certifications: CEDIA, Comp TIA HTI+, Microsoft MCSE Area Serviced: Metro Boston, North and West

MA Taunton, Ram TV Radio & Electronics 260 Broadway 02780 Steve Certifications: ISF and HAA Area Serviced: Mass.

MA Williamstown, Cogs 58 Linden St 01267 917-922-6172 Ben Greenfield Certifications: 12 yrs exp Area Serviced: NYC, W MA, Central PA

MA Woburn, Audio Visions 19 Sixth Rd 01801 781-939-9292 Kostas Reissis Certifications: CEDIA, ISF, Lutron, Cisco, Crestron Area Serviced: MA, NH, ME, CT, RI

ME, Bowdoinham, AV Systems of Maine, PO Box 24, 04008, (207)666-8966,
Contact Bill Wayman, [email protected], website AVSmaine.com
serving midcoast maine.

MD Annapolis, Severna Park HiTech Upgrades 630 Robinson Station Rd Severna Park, MD 21146 Chris Linthicum [email protected] 410-487-3963 Licensed and Insured, ISF Trained

MD Bethesda, Casaplex 9228 East Parkhill Drive 20814 240-388-0921 Derek Goldstein Certifications: Area Serviced: MD, DC, VA

MD Gathersburg, MyerEmco, Inc. 209 Edison Park Drive 20878 301-921-0700 Ed Meyer Certifications: CEDIA, Pro, Master Electrician Area Serviced: DC, MD and N VA

MD Mechanicsville, DRW Technologies, LLC 42374 Alan Lane 20659 301-373-6211 Darren Wagner Certifications: Area Serviced: Maryland

MI Ann Arbor, My Connected Home 5567 Great Hawk Circle 48105 734-395-6964 Tom Pate Certifications: MI Security Alarm License, NAAA, HAI, OnQ, NuVo Area Serviced: Ann Arbor & Western Detroit Suburbs

MI, Commerce, Infinity Home Solutions, 3050 Union Lake Road Suite 8F, 48382, 248-622-3969, Scott Goldfarb, URC, DENON, RTI, and Greater Oakland County

MI Davison, Syntronic Systems, 2417 S. Irish Rd Davison, MI 48423
Matt Gerard 810-875-0653 Serves All Michigan, CEDIA, Crestron, RTI, Denon Certified

MI Franklin, The Sound Vision, 30830 Helmandale Drive 48025, 248-804-8011 Jonathon Anderson, Certifications: Cedia Level 1 Installer, Crestron, Area Serviced All of Metro Detroit and Ann Arbor

MI Kalamazoo, JBM Audio 2677 Hickory Nut Lane 49004 269-217-4473 Jason Monette Certifications: ISF, HAA, RTI Area Serviced: Michigan and bordering states

MI West Bloomfield, Future Vision Satellite, Inc. 7232 Nottingham 48322 888-689-0661 Quincy Mitchell Certifications: SBCA, Plasma & HT Certified Area Serviced: Detroit Metro Area

MI Grand Blanc, Expert Entertainment Electronics 11942 South Belsay Road 48439 810-624-3632 Chris McLaughlin Certifications: Area Serviced: Flint Metropolitan Area

MI Stevensville, Digital Home Solutions PO Box 286 49127 269-556-9588 Brian Lawrence Certifications: Leviton Area Serviced: SW Michigan, N. Indiana

MI Taylor, Home Theater Creations 6049 Banner 48180 313-706-4420 Oscar Cichlid Certifications: Area Serviced: Detroit metro area

MI West Bloomfield, Automated Home Systems 7439 Millwood Drive 48322 248-592-0251 Greg Fawcett Certificiations: CEDIA, OnQ, Vantage Controls Advancec & Designer, AMX Area Serviced: South eastern Michigan

MN Bloomington, Admit One Home Cinema 7513 Washington Ave S 55439 952-240-6262 Brian Strojny Certifiactions: CEDIA, ISF Area Serviced: all of Minnesota

MN Cottage Grove, Absolute Audio-Video Solutions 7929 Jenner Ave South 55016 651-492-4563 T.J. Barcelona Certifications: In Progress Area Serviced: Twin Cities area

MN Faribault, Low Voltage Solutions 7740 230th St East 55021 952-240-3579 Wayne Hietala Certifications: Area Serviced: Southern Minnesota

MN Minneapolis, Tierney Brothers, Inc. 3300 University Avenue, SE 55356 612-331-5500 Michael Tierney

MN Plymouth, Twin City Theater 3500 Vicksburg Lane N. #101 Plymouth, MN 55447 612-293-7190 www.twincitytheater.com CTS Certified Staff Contact: Jason Smith Area Serviced: Minneapolis Metro

MN St. Louis Park, Audio By Design 6518 Walker St 55426 952-915-1180 Daren Maveus/Doug Winters Certifications: CEDIA/ISF Area Serviced: Twin Cities & surrounding areas

MO Brentwood, Cinemation, Inc. 732 Goddard Ave 63005 314-645-7600 Brady Ritchey Certifications: CEDIA, CRT calibrator Area Serviced:

MO Webster Groves, Image Multimedia 462 Florence Ave 63119 314-918-9595 Mike Olson Certifications: Area Serviced: St. Louis Metro Area

MS Yazoo City, Mississippi Sight & Sound 670 E 20th St. 39194 662-571-0514 Allen Jones Certifications: Level II SBCA Area Serviced: All of Mississippi

MT Whitefish, Integrated Queue 1005 Baker Ave 59937 406-862-0682 Jason Lake Certifications: Area Serviced: NW Montana

NC Chapel Hill, Carolina Home Theater 6305 Winding Arch Drive 27713 919-923-7469 Jaime Argila Certifications: Area Serviced: Chapel Hill, Raleigh-Durham

NC Chapel Hill, Digital Lifestyle Specialists 107 Buena Vista Way 27514 919-969-6567 Adil Masoud Certifications: In progress Area Serviced: Triangle & Central NC

NC Franklin Advanced Audio Video 21 Smoky Mountain Drive 28734 828-369-2020 Rick Creel Ashevelle, Atlanta, Charlotte, Greenville (NC, GA, SC)

NC, Greensboro, Eyes & Ears, Sound and Security, Inc. 2512 Harley dr 27406, 336.669.8173,
www.Your Sound and Security.com Drew Grim, Triad.

NC Greensboro, Superior Home Products, Inc. 4717 Ramblewood Dr 27406 336-674-1565 Ken Kelly Certifications: CEDIA Area Serviced: Mid Atlantic thru Southeast

NC Raleigh, Look N' Listen 5413 Covington Cross 27545, (919)274-1626, Urian Ullom, www.looknlisten.com Area Serviced: Raleigh and the Greater Triangle Area

NC Raleigh, Solid Sound, 514 Daniels St #194 27605 919 341 4680
Ryan Lynch Cedia Certified. CA Contractors license. Greater Triangle area

NE Omaha, Heartland Home Theater 4215 North 153rd Street 68116 402-598-9537 Dan Kaps Certifications: HAA Area Serviced: Omaha Metro & surrounding areas

NE Omaha Home Theater Solutionz 8201 South 87 Street Suite 2 68128 Htsomaha.com Steve Certifications: Area Serviced: Omaha Nebraska

NH Pelham Xtreme Audio & Video 7 Rita Ave 03076, 617-840-1671, Pat Molettieri Certifications: Crestron, RTI, URC, THX Certified Home Theater Installer Level I, HDMI CE Installer
Area Serviced: CT, MA, ME, NH, NY, RI, VT

NJ Blackwood, Creative Control Productions, LLC 19 Argyle Ave 08012 856-495-7293 Tommy Johnson Certifications: Cedia in process, NSCA Area Serviced: NJ, PA, DE

NJ Cape May Court House, MTS Electronics 12 Clermont Drive 08210 609-624-2033 William Swain Certifications: CEDIA, NAHB, Lutron, HAI, NJBFAA Area Serviced: Southern
NJ, Philadelphia Metro

NJ Little Falls, Home Theater Installs 519 Main Street, No. 1 07424 201-207-3353 Anthony Sabbatino Certifications: ISF, CEDIA pending Area Serviced: NJ, NY, CT, PA

NJ Metuchen, Ace Electronics, Inc. 235 Liberty St 08840 732-603-9800 Nish Patel Certifications: Area Serviced: NYC, NJ, Eastern PA

NJ Newton, Premier Home Theater 253 Newton Sparta Rd 07860 973-940-1100 Rob Kowalski Certifications: CEDIA, Level 1 Certification Area Serviced: NJ, NW PA, Manhattan

NJ Pompton Plains, 1 Sound Choice, LLC. (973) 316-0678 Cedia installer 1, Cedia installer 2, Cedia designer, THX, ISF, and HAA 1 certified as well as many other manufacture certifications. www.OneSoundChoice.com Serving Northern NJ

NJ Rahway, J&B Sound Co., Inc. 800 New Brunswick Ave, #4 07065 732-815-3233 Brian LaRocque Certifications: Crestron Area Serviced: NJ, NYC, PA

NJ Randolph, Satellite Innovations, Inc. 16 Longhill Road 07869 973-328-7557 Certifications: 15 years experience Area Serviced: New Jersey

NJ Ringwood, Lenardo Design Group 349 Lakeview Ave 07456 973-615-2132 Broque Ward Certifications: 10 years experience Area Serviced: NY, NJ, CT. PA, Nationwide

NJ Saddle River The Homeworks Group 156 West Saddle River Road 7458 201-225-1000 Thomas Butler Certifications: CEDIA . Area Serviced: Bergen county, NJ and Metropolitan NY

NJ Scotch Plains, Hometech 2036 Prospect Ave 07076 908-265-7742 Peter Evins Certifications: CEDIA Area Serviced: Central & Northern NJ

NJ Teaneck, American Wired LLC 581 Northumberland Rd 07666 201-836-5370 Ian White Certifications: CEDIA level 1 Area Serviced: Bergen, Rockland & Essex Counties

NJ Woodcliff Lake, SonicEdge Home Entertainment Solutions 11 Fieldstone Ct. 07677 201-723-6161 Vikas Balani Certifications: Area Serviced: NY Metro, Central/Northern NJ

NV Gardnerville, NuSystems 1266 Dresslerville 89460 775-691-3518 Aaron Underwood Certifications: CEDIA, ISF, HT Design License Area Serviced:

NV Incline Village, Holm Electric Inc. 1008 Tahoe Blvd 89450 775-831-3781 Chris Mundus Certifications: AMX ACE, Lutron Cert, CEDIA, ISF, Audio Control Area Serviced: Northern Nevada

NV Las Vegas, Audio Video Networks 833 Aspen Park Loop 89011 702-478-5275 Edward Egan Certifications: ISF, Crestron Area Serviced: Las Vegas Metro, Henderson

NY Albany Nichols Home Theater 35 John David Ln. Albany, NY 12208 813-765-1379 Jaret Nichols Certifications: CEDIA, ISF www.nicholshometheater.com
Area Serviced: Capital Region and Eastern New York State

NY Baldwinsville, High Definition Sound & Display 27 Water Street 13027 315-638-1899 Gwen Jones Certifications: Master Licensed Electrician Area Serviced: Central NY

NY Chappaua, VidKey, Inc. 7 Bedford Road 10514 914-239-3232 David Radin Certifications: In process Area Serviced: NY, Fairfield County, CT

NY Cortland, BG Antennas 1985 Artemis Drive 13045 607-835-6776 Bruce Grodner Certifications: 20 years experience Area Serviced: Central NY

NY Hicksville, Intech Audio/Video 550 W. Old Country Rd, Suite 308 11801 516-931-6800 Bryan Glass Certifications: CEDIA Area Serviced: NYC - Eastern NJ

NY Patchogue, Suffolk A/V 179 Carman St 11772 631-289-9818 Dan Welsch Certifications: Area Serviced: Suffolk Co., Long Island

NY Pleasantville, Audio Video Excellence 343 Manville Rd 10570 914-747-1411 Michael Esposito Certifications: CEDIA Area Serviced: Westchester, Fairfield, Long Island

NY Rochester, A/V Interiors 78 Ridgedale Circle 14616 585-663-4800 Alan Mistrater Certifications: Audio Engineer Area Serviced: Rochester Metro area

NY South Nyack, Hudson Valley Home Media 10960 845-642-5754 Barry Weiner Certifications: Area Serviced: Tri-state area

NY Suffern, Next Level Audio & Video 16 Arapaho Court 10901 845-269-0246 Jim Piscitello Certifications: Area Serviced: New York

OH Akron, Sound Decision, LLC 330-807-4121 Mike Childress Certifications: CEDIA Pending Area Serviced: NE Ohio, By appt. only

OH Avon Lake, Elite Theater Systems 375-K Lear Rd 44012 440-930-7669 Bob Barto Certifications: Sony Area Serviced:

OH Chagrin Falls, Valley Home Theater 4279 Chagrin Falls 44022 216-533-4411 Robert Mitchell Certifications: Runco, ISF, HAA Area Serviced: OH, W PA, W NY, IN

OH Dayton, Home Theater Factory 104 McClure St 45403 888-318-3758 937-657-9257 Terry Stanard Certifications: CEDIA Area Serviced: Ohio

OH Fairborn My Guy A/V 333 Ridgewood Dr, 45324, 937-572-3795 J.Todd Schuyler
Certifications: Cedia ISF Area serviced: Dayton, Springfield, Troy and Springboro

OH Lyndhurst, The Home Theater Group 5280 Mayfield Rd 44124 440-449-4434 Dennis Kono Certifications: CEDIA, THX, ISF Area Serviced: Primarily NE Ohio

OH Mansfield, Ohio Home Theater 780 Lexington Avenue 44907 419-774-8900 Russ Morgan Certifications: Cert SBCA, Lutron, RTI Area Serviced: North Eastern Ohio

OH Mansfield, Sound Experience 1500 West 4th St 44906 800-768-6306 Roger Barnes Certifications: CEDIA, SBCA Area Serviced: North Central Ohio

OK Broken Arrow Intelligent Home Automation 1216 E. Kenosha- #2 87 74012 918-605-8305 Todd Onstadt Certifications: Lutron, AMX, Triad Area Serviced: Tulsa & 100 mile radius

OK Choctaw, Dream Works Cinemas 401 Hikory Hill Drive 73020 405-390-1855 Clifton Lewis Certifications: ISF Area Serviced: Oklahoma

OK Oklahoma City, In Theaters, Inc. 4028 Spyglass Rd 73120 405-749-3572 Thad Johnson Certifications: ICIA-CTS, Sencore Academy, HAA Level1 Area Serviced: Oklahoma City Metro Area

OK Tulsa, The Phonograph 3939 S. Harvard Ave, Suite 201 74135 918-747-3210 Roger Owings Certifications: Area Serviced:

OK Tulsa, Showplace Theater & Sound 8230 E. 11th Pl. Suite-E 74008 918-691-8359 Tony Cordova Certifications: CEDIA, Pro-Audio, ITIL Area Serviced: Oklahoma

OR Bend, Premiere Home Systems 61535 S. Hwy 97, Suite 9-406 97702 541-385-9203 Jason Gillette/Dave Contreras Certifications: CEDIA Area Serviced: All of Oregon

OR Medford, Accurate Electronic Interiors 5 South Stage Road 97501 541-245-3100 Bruce Powell Certifications: Area Serviced:

OR Salem, Synergy Spaces LLC 1185 Coventry Ct. NW 97304 503-510-7401 Warren Wilson Certifications: THX Certified Professional Area Serviced Salem/Keizer

OR West Linn, Myriad Home Entertainment Solutions 22720 Salamo Rd 97068 503-722-8180 Easton Altree Certifications: CEDIA, ISF Area Serviced: Oregon, focus on Portland

PA Coopersburg, Current Concepts 4610 Pleasant View Drive 18036 610-791-4458 Eric Haas Certifications: Cedia, Lutron, AMX, Elan Area Serviced: Eastern PA, Northern & Central NJ

PA Elizabethtown, AV Science, Inc./Harper Home Theater Systems 825 South Locust St 17022 717-877-4125 David Harper Certifications: ISF Area Serviced: World wide

PA Feasterville, Contemporary Audio Video 139 Bustelton Pike 08619 215-953-1900 Scott Snyder Certifications: CEDIA, Lutron & AMX Area Serviced: Eastern PA, Mercer and Burlington Counties, Long Beach Island

PA Manheim, Residential Media Systems Ltd. 2730 Shenck Rd 17545 717-898-2203 Eric Leese Certifications: Area Serviced: East Coast

PA McMurray, Progressive Home Technologies 40 Pleasant Road 15057 724-255-6999 Bud Koffler Certifications: CEDIA Area Serviced: Western PA

PA Paoli, Simple Home 15 Maple Ave. 19301, 610-500-3636, Matt Brotzge Certifications: Cedia, Lutron, AMX, & Control 4. Areas serviced Main Line & Philadelphia suburbs (Bucks, Chester, Montgomery, & Deleware counties)

PA Philadelphia, Enhanced Technology Controls 7901 Calvert Street 19136 215-768-2332 Brian Troy Certifications: CEDIA/ISF, Crestron, Lutron, Vantage, Solar Shades Area Serviced: PA, NJ, DE

PA Pittsburgh, Pittsburgh Custom Home Theater 4928 Somerville St 15201
412-362-1273 Greg Calvimontes Certifications: CEDIA SBCA Area Serviced:
Western PA

PA Pittsburgh, Red Atom Networks PO Box 81962 15217 888-663-8001 John Ganovsky
Certifications: NetStreams Digilnx,EI Lifeware, Lagotek, Colorado vNet Area Serviced:
Pittsburgh and Western PA

PA Pittsburgh, Synergy Systems 93 Springmeadow Ct 15236 412-337-8979 Bill
McIntosh Certifications: Area Serviced:

PA Pittsburgh, X1 Systems PO Box 12984 15241 412-276-6533 Bryan Hucko Certifications: Cedia Area Serviced: Western PA

PA Telford, Spencer Sight & Sound, Inc. 4031 Bethlehem Pike 18969 215-721-9800 Ed Spencer Certifications: ISF Certified, Cedia, Sencore, Pioneer Area Serviced: SE PA, South NJ, North DE

PR, Arecibo, HDTV Optimization,Inc PO Box 3257 Arecibo, Puerto Rico 00613-3257 1-787-359-2572 Helson Rodriguez Certifications:ISF Level II, Sencore Service Area:Island Wide in Big Island

RI Scituate, Sound Images 401-862-6566 Kevin Dulieu Certifications: ISF Area Serviced: RI, MA, CT NH

SC Easley, Labus Technologies, Inc. 148 Burdine Creek Drive 29640 Bill Labus, 864-498-9068
Certified:Colorado vNet, lighting control, and automation systems,Universal Remote Control, Licensed Electrical Contractor in SC. Areas serviced, Greenville and surrounding areas.

SC Greenville, Get Wired 18 Interchange Blvd 29607 864-268-5088 Chuck Reid Certifications: CEDIA Area Serviced: SC, NC and GA

SD Sioux Falls, Precision Theaters 3200 S. West Ave 57105 605-521-4782 Matt Murray Certifications: ISF, HAA, CEDIA Area Serviced: SD, NW Iowa, SW Minn

TX Austin Artisan Entertainment and Security Systems 7301 RR 620 Suite 155, 157 78726 512-590-0633 Michael Bennett, Certifications: ISF, Cedia
Area Serviced: Central Texas

TX Austin Bennett Technologies, 12705 Lee Park Lane 78732, Michael Bennett, 512-590-0633, Certifications: ISF,Cedia, Area Serviced: Central Texas, Dallas, Houston,San Antonio

TX Austin, Bond’s TV & Electronics 1010 West Lynn 78703 512-476-3551 Robert Whitlow Certifications: ISF, CEDIA, TEA, NESDA Area Serviced: Central Texas

TX Austin, FunHouse Media Box 7071 512-431-2996 Chad Butterfield Certifications: Area Serviced: Central Texas

TX Carrollton, 2625 Old Denton Rd #330 , 75007, 972-956-0000, Joe Bond, Certifications:
HAA, Control4, Lutron, Serving: Allen, Carrollton, Colleyville, Coppell, Dallas, Frisco, Grapevine, Irving, Plano, Richardson, Rockwall, Rowlett and Southlake

TX Coppell, Swafford Services www.dfwavc.com 411 Whispering Hills Drive,
75019, 972.989.3242, Shanon Swafford, BS-EET/Physics, Area Serviced: DFW
Metroplex, Lubbock and Amarillo areas.

TX Dallas, Affordable Home Theaters 3767 Forest Lane, Suite 124 75244 877-510-3500 Melvin Saunders Certifications: Pending Area Serviced: North Texas

TX Dallas, CHT Systems 10606 Shady Trail, Ste. 109 75220 214-956-0292 Mike Newman Certifications: CEDIA, AMX, Lutron, Creston Area Serviced: Nationwide

TX Dallas Digital Habitat 4335 Cedar Springs Road #10 6 75219 972-781-8757 Matthew Mathis Certifications: RTI, Lutron, Home Acoustics Area Serviced: Dallas, Colleyville, Southlake Frisco and Plano

TX Dallas, Greene Construction 827 Exposition Ave, Suite 200 75226 817-891-6116 Steve Moore Certifications: CEDIA pending Area Serviced: NE Texas

TX Dallas, Krystal Clear Audio-Video 1626B Hi Line Drive 75207 214-520-7156 Don Krasen Certifications: CEDIA, CEA, ASID, Lutron, Creston, ISF Area Serviced: Dallas-Ft
Worth, Nationwide

TX Frisco, Elite Audio Video 11700 Lebanon RD #2 514 75035 469.644.1675 Justin Dohman Area Serviced. North Texas

TX Fort Worth, Universal Systems 2960 Wesley Way Ft Worth, TX 76118 817-589-9966 Hank Lohmer - Servicing the greater DFW Metroplex

TX, Georgetown, Custom AV Solutions, 105 Sebastian Lane, Georgetown, TX, 78633 C:281-682-3191. Contact: John Dixon. [email protected], Dedicated Home Theater Design and Consultation, Whole House Audio and Control, Family/Living Room A/V Solutions, 2 Channel Audio. Certifications: ISF, RTI, URC, AVAD, Wave. Area Serviced: Georgetown, Round Rock, Cedar Park, Liberty Hill, Crystal Falls, Sun City, Leander, Burnet, Marble Falls, North Austin

TX Grapevine, Applied Digital Science, LLC 1832 Chaparral Court 76051 817-329-0962 Topp Robertson Certifications: ISF, HAA, THX Area Serviced: North Texas

TX Houston, Custom Integrated Design Services, 5363 McCulloch Circle 77056, 713.817.3641 phone 713.621.8183 fax Anthony Margiotta [email protected] Crestron Programmers, nationwide and some out of country.

TX Houston, Dream Theaters, Inc. 4101 Rice Dryer Rd, 2e Pearland 77581 281-997-2381 Greg Evans Certifications: CEDIA, THX, ASID, Lutron RA Preferred Sys Provider Area Serviced: Greater Houston

TX Houston, Houston Audio Video 3000 Sage 77056 713-636-2157 Steve Joyner Certifications: CEDIA, ISF, Crestron, AMX Area Serviced: All of Texas

TX, Houston, Houston Custom Installers 2800 Post Oak Blvd 77056 281-854-9598, Chris Woods, ISF Level 2, THX Level 1, Servicing All of Houston Metro Area.

TX Houston, Xpediant Audio Video PO Box 932, Katy TX 77492 888-XPEDIANT Joe Morgan Certifications: ISF, Crestron, Vantage Area Serviced: Houston, Austin, San Antonio and the greater Gulf Coast area

TX Houston, Home Theater Gear 8515 Jackrabbit Rd Houston, TX 77095 [email protected] 281-550-960 www.hometheatergear.com

TX, Houston, Home Theatre Houston 11554 Cypress North Houston, 713-385-6503, Adam Salinas, Houston TX and surrounding areas, www.HomeTheatreHouston.com, [email protected]

TX Irving, The AV-TEAM 1009 Mitchell Rd 75060 214-315-9754 Eric Goode Certifications: Belden, Panasonic Area Serviced: Dallas-Ft. Worth Metro Area

TX Longview, Big Daddy's Stereo 2624 Bill Owens Pkwy 903-758-7100 CEDIA Installer II, ISF, HAA, RTI Level 3, HDBaseT, &Wilson Pro certified Longview, Tyler, Shreveport, Marshall, Hallsville, Lakeport, Kilgore

TX Mansfield H.Customs Home Theater 4006 Travis Boulevard 76063 817-300-1518 Brian Hugghins Certifications: Cedia Company Member, Level 1 Installer Certification Mansfield TX Area Serviced: Dallas Fort Worth Metroplex,

TX Plano, Advanced Home Theater Systems 3209 Premier, Suite 112 75075 972-516-1849 Brian Corr Certifications: THX, ISF, CEDIA, Crestron Area Serviced: North TX, Dallas-Ft. Worth

TX Plano, Design Cinema Privee 7305 Ridgemoor Lane 75025 972-208-3549 Darren Kammer Certifications: ISF, HAA, Lutron, Sevoia Shades, Destiny Networks Area Serviced:

TX Plano, Dream Home Theaters, LLC 2300 McDermott, Suite 326 75025 469-939-6234 Fernando Lozano Certifications: Area Serviced: DFW Metroplex

UT Park City, Cinegi Home Media 7910 Boothill Drive 84098 801-550-7477 Greg Vandenberghe Certifications: Area Serviced: Park City/Salt Lake City

UT Envision Entertainment Systems 925-640-8777 Mark Ciraulo Certifications: Area Serviced: Northern CA, Utah

UT Park City, Park Audio, Inc. PO Box 681255 84068 435-649-9128 Greg Friedman Certifications: BSEE Area Serviced: Summit and Wasatch counties

UT Salt Lake City, Front Row Entertainment 801-326-6100 Dan Edmund Certifications: Area Serviced: Salt Lake & Davis Counties, Wasatch Front metro area

UT Salt Lake City, Night Sky Murals Telephone No: (801) 599-9836 Area Service: I've painted around the world, but mostly across the USA

VA Ashburn, G&S Home Theater, 20633 Camptown Ct, 20147 571-293-1320, Steven Ross, VA Licensed Contractor, www.gshometheater.com [email protected]

VA Charlottesville, Modern Home Systems, Inc 1412 Sachem Place, Suite 101 22901 434-951-0997 Erik Hord Certifications: CEDIA Area Serviced: Charlottesville & Central Virginia

VA Charlottesville Stereo Types 1885 Seminole Tr Charlottesville, VA 22901 434-973-8820 www.stereotypes.biz Areas Serviced: VA, MD, NC, WV, SC, Washington DC

VA Chantilly, Cine Designs 14047 Walney Village Ct. 20151 703-378-2623 Raghu Nath Certifications: Member, CEDIA, VA Licensed contractor Web site: www.cinedesigns.com [email protected]

VA Chantilly, Xtend Technologies, 20151, 703-879-8100 www.xtendav.com

VA Christiansburg, Home Theater Designs 1395 Mahone St 24073 540-381-4506 Nate Sykes Certifications: CEDIA Area Serviced: Roanoke to Wytheville

VA Fairfax, Infinite Sight and Sound 10342 Commonwealth Blvd 22032 703-323-4680 Dan liberman Certifications: ISF, HAA

VA Harrisonburg, Crutchfield Retail, 109 South Carlton Street, 22801, 540-434-1000, Chris Caracofe, CEDIA, Harrisonburg and surrounding areas.

VA Harrisonburg, Custom Wiring & Electronics 861 Cantrell Ave 22801 540-432-5505 Shannon Orebaugh Certifications: Sencor Video Calibrations Area Serviced: Shenandoah Valley, Roanoke to Winchester

VA Richmond 9 W. Cary St. Richmond, VA 23220 804-217-8970 www.stereotypes.biz Areas Serviced: VA, MD, NC, WV, SC, Washington DC

VA Spotsylvania , Innovative Sound Solutions, Inc. 11005 Sanderling Court Spotsylvania, VA 22553 540-735-4928. John Stringer. Area serviced: Stafford to Richmond

VA, Sterling, jsistems, (703) 662-3499, [email protected], www.jsistems.com, Northern VA

VA Woodstock, Home Theater Solutions 116 Tower Ave 22664 540-459-4614 Paul Mierjeski Certifications: Area Serviced: Shenandoah, surrounding Counties

VT Poultney, Lakeshore Satellite and Home Theater 221 College St 05764 802-287-2024 Peter Kunz Certifications: CEDIA Area Serviced: Vermont

WA Bellingham Theater Design Northwest 1098 Shaw Road 98248 877-397-0468 David Smith Certifications: THX Certified Tech Level II Area Serviced: Pacific NW, National Acoustisoft R+D, Licensed, Bonded and Insured general contractor

WA Bellingham, The Sound Broker 4826 Lookout Ave 98229 360-312-4136 Kevin Enderle Certifications: THX Area Serviced: Pacific NW, British Columbia, Will travel

WA Kent, On-Site Services 9623 S. 248th St 98030 425-761-0213 Joe Moreno Certifications: Area Serviced: Snohomish, King, Pierce & Thurston Counties; Portland

WA Mill Creek, DVD Custom Installations 206-395-5843 David Dupea Certifications: Lutron Certified Shades, RadioRA2, Hunter Douglas Certified Motorization Specialist, Somfy Expert Area Serviced: Greater Western Washington and Puget Sound Region

WA, Richland, Technology Wiring LLC, 1581 Cimarron Ave, 509-554-4351, Chris, SBCA & Cedia, Eastern Washington

WA Seattle, Digital Sight & Sound 530 23rd Avenue East 98112 206-328-5526 Robert Opsvik Certifications: ISF/HAA Area Serviced: Western Washington State

WA Seattle, Definitive Audio 14405 NE 20th Street 98007 425-746-3188 Joseph Smith Certifications: CEDIA Area Serviced: Puget Sound Area

WA Seattle, Seattle Home Theatre 9010 20th Ave NE 98115 206-522-0057 Ty Wiedrich/Brett Lee Certifications: THX/ISF Area Serviced: WA and Portland Area

WA Seatlle, Theater Design Consultants PO BOX 80131 Seattle WA 98108 206-203-8315 Tyler Edmondson

WI Franklin, Next Level Audio & Video 7432 South 38th Street 53132 414-690-6528 Jim Piscitello Certifications: Area Serviced: Wisconsin

WI Hudson, Trikin 2015 O’Neil Rd 54016 888-387-4546 Curt Fluegel Certifications: CEDIA, CES Techome, THX Installer, ISF, HAA Area Serviced: Twin Cities Metro Area

WI Madison, True Aspect 7709 Crawling Stone Rd 53719 608-848-3595 Michael Krueger Certifications: ISF, Runco, Crestron, AMX Area Serviced: Wisconsin

WI Sussex, Homesurround Services LLC www.homesurround.com N61W23049 Silver Spring Drive 53089, 262-314-4875, Paul Damon, Southeastern Wisconsin. Audio/Video, Home Theater, Central Vacuum, Countertops, Tub & Shower Systems, Vanity Tops, Flooring and more

WV Lewisburg, Trillium Technologies 442 Frazier St. 24901 304-661-6126 Tony O'Brien Certifications: Control4 Tech1 Area Serviced: Greenbrier, Raleigh, Summers, Fayette, Monroe & Mercer counties



*Our friends up north: Canadian Installers*


BC Burnaby, Experience Home Theatre, 4376 Portland Street,
Canada V5J 2N6, Bus. 604 436 0771 Cel. 604 817 3688, Paul Thorsen, ISF , HAA level II Guru, THX Level II, CEDIA

BC Langley, B-Tronics #3b 9640 - 201st V1M 3E8 604-882-3100 Marius Certifications: Area Serviced: British Columbia

MB Winnipeg, Adaptive Power Custom Audio/Video & Automation, 3089 Pembina
Hwy, (204)290-7248, Mike Marasco, Www.adaptivepower-av.com Certifications: Certified Electrical
Engineering Technologist, Russound, Lutron, AMX, CEDIA, Area Serviced:
Manitoba

MB Winnipeg, Next Level Audio & Video 789 Parkhill Street R2Y 0V4 204-801-3280 Andrew Pratt Certifications: Area Serviced: Manitoba

ON Burlington, Howell & Associates 3245 Harvester Rd., Unit L7N 3T7 905-777-1188 Clinton Howell Certifications: CEDIA, ISF, THX Area Serviced: Toronto, Mississauga, Oakville, Burlington metro areas

ON Burlington, Hill’s Audio/Video 683 Plains Rd 905-632-1110 Don Hill Certifications: CEDIA Area Serviced: Niagara Falls to Toronto

ON Mississauga, Definitive Sound Inc. 2160 Dunwin Drive, Unit 1 905-828-8828 Anthony Lobo Certifications: ISF Area Serviced: Toronto Metro area

ON Brampton, Canadian Sound 272 Queen St. East L6V 1B9 905-453-0444 Steve Bourikas Certifications: CEDIA, THX, Plasma Calibration Cert. Area Serviced: Toronto, Mississauga, Brampton, Markham.

ONT Toronto, Sound Designs The Distillery Historic District 416-364-4800 Paul Bernard Certifications: ISF, Crestron Area Serviced: Greater Toronto Metro Area

ON Toronto, Spectre Audio 69 Carlisle Crescent M1B 4X3 416-897-2496 Najeeb Khan Certifications: CEDIA Certified Installer Area Serviced: Greater Toronto Area

QC Blainville, Quebec Acoustic 514-585-1944 Richard Desjardins Certifications: Area Serviced:

*India*

New Delhi, India EzHomz Solutions F-14, Okhla Phase-1, New Delhi-110020, India Contact Name : Deepak Surana Mobile : +91 98 999 73691 Certifications : Control4, Vantage, Legrand Area Served : India Region

*South Africa*

Cape Town, Mirror Edge Networks 24 Union Avenue Pinelands Cape Town Western Cape Contact email: [email protected] Office Telephone: +27 21 001 9495 Mobile Phone: +27 83 700 4469 Website: mirroredgenetworks.com


----------

